# Startup Clatter



## jbcolli87 (Jan 6, 2010)

So, ive searched these forums and everywhere else looking to an answer. Just recently when i go to start up i hear a weird tick/clatter type sound for like 5sec. Its very noticeable through the exhaust too. I know its not piston slap. It kinda sounds like maybe the lifters/valves or something. I went and changed the oil it in (mobil1) and now it doesn't make the sound anymore. I had checked the oil level and everything prior to the oil change and it was fine. Do you think it might of just been some crud in the old oil? I'm hoping it doesn't start up again in a few days. BTW its a 06 GTO stock.:confused


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Sounds like a stuck lifter.

I know in the "olden" days... To help clean crud in the valves etc a trick was to put a quart of transmission fluid in the oil to thin the oil. This would act like an interior wash. Drive the car for an hour or so then change the oil. Was not unusual to see small lumps of gunk in the drained oil.

I would not do this now a days with these engines. What was the previous weight oil and was it synthetic? If its not doing it now, maybe the fresh change corrected it.


----------



## 646904GTO (Feb 10, 2008)

I haven't seen it myself in my car but I have read in a forum(ls1gto) about the roller breaking done on some ls engines. You might do a search. Also oil samples will tell you a lot. Next time cut the filter open and drad a magnet all across the pleated area. If something other than bearing material is failing it should show up.


----------



## jbcolli87 (Jan 6, 2010)

See I don't know what type of oil the dealer put in it before I bought it. I've only had the car for about a month,so that's why I thought I should change the oil.


----------



## Ladimer (Dec 6, 2008)

jbcolli87 said:


> See I don't know what type of oil the dealer put in it before I bought it. I've only had the car for about a month,so that's why I thought I should change the oil.


I just experienced the same thing.
It happened last year once or twice, and it just happened to me again earlier this week. It's only happened when it was cold outside (30's) and it quickly goes away. But it's still a concern. My car is an 05 auto with 81K miles. Only mod is a Lingenfelter CAI. I bought the car with only 4K miles and have performed all the oil changes myself every 5K miles using Mobil One 5W30 full synthetic. If anyone else has had this experience, please post up!


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

It could be piston slap or a lifter that is sticking.


----------



## CaniacGTO (Aug 22, 2010)

I have an 04 with 52,000 miles and have taken oil samples since new. I have added synthetic Lucas to it because I had high aluminium in my samples. The Lucas cured my oil samples, it may help you folks, with your ticking


----------



## rsparso (Sep 2, 2010)

Lifter not pumping up ? You might try a SeaFoam treatment, no idea if it would help, but a lot of people like it.


----------



## Larry57Savoy (Aug 1, 2010)

I wouldn't put seafoam in a wore out toyota truck! AMS oil either!! Most new GM engines make some racket until they warm up. I've heard it is piston slap and I've heard it is lifters. I just let it quiet down. Before I take off. 

I had an 07 Tahoe that I bought in 06. It was noisy when it started from day 1. It started skipping like a bad coil pack but it was a catalytic converter when it had only 35,000 miles on it. Got rid of that POS and bought an 07 Hemi Ram and it makes clatter when it starts for a few seconds too. 20,000 miles. What to do?

My 06 GTO uses only Mobil 1. That's high dollar!! But it's still under warranty.


----------

